# Stephen's Macro Thread =)



## Stephen.C (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, Macro seems to be a new favorite of mine, and I thought, "Hey stephen, Why not just make one thread instead of a bunch of little threads?" and I replied "Hey thats a darn good idea"...And welcome to my consolidated thread!
C&C is always appreciated. 
I'll be adding my macro adventures to this thread from now on! 
All of these are shot with my Sigma 105mm
Lets start it off with A Violin picture, and a colorful colored pencil  
1:





2:





Today I did some first time water drops...I wanted to do something out of the ordinary though, So i added some glitter to brighten some things up =) 
First off if my favorite of the bunch.
Thought I should tell how I got the colors for the drops. WELL, the red is a red piece of paper thats behind the black pan that I used for water.  I had an SB-600 on camera flash the red paper. 
For the blue shots, I put blue painters tape over my flash. Worked quite well IMO. 
1: Cherry Blossom.




2:Blue Wonder




3:Orange Sun




4: Glitter Bug




5: Code Red ( I <3 Mtn Dew) 




To view the whole set, Clicking on my FLICKR link in my siggy will do the trick!

Thanks guys!


----------



## HeryHe (Dec 30, 2010)

God..Those are awesome.


----------



## nahtanoj (Dec 30, 2010)

i really like #1.
my favorite of the water drops is the first one.  the glitter really does add something.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

@1: liked very much
@2: I liked the innocence of this image very much; i dont know why i feel that way
@last: excellent, compared to its dotted precursors(those are not bad either)

Regards


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 4, 2011)

Now, the water balloon ones arnt really macro, but I would like to put my highspeed water ones here too. Taken with the macro lens


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Your water balloon shots are amazing; inclusion of the person's (probably you) expression added to the quality of the image

Regards


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

I love these, very nice!


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome shots! love the water balloon ones!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 5, 2011)

the balloon shots are really cool.  Maybe try adding some red food dye so it looks like blood when you're stabbing it with the knife!


----------



## Undo (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent shots. I love the water balloon ones!


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
The red food dye is a good idea!
I think my mom would kill me if I got it anywhere though


----------



## yo13dawg (Jan 8, 2011)

The high speed water stuff is really cool


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 10, 2011)

Coming back to yall with a funky plant. its called the "Liquidambar styraciflua" its a tree and it drops these fruit things that disperse seeds. Pretty rad.
1




2




3




4





Enjoy!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

You prove yourself; excellent shots; wonderful concepts

Regards


----------



## LucasGarrido (Jan 10, 2011)

incredible :O


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, the balloon shots are really cool, all these are great....I gotta say I noticed your equipment and I saw your using the D3000, good camera but no where near top of the line... your living proof that its not the tools, its the carpender.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are some macros from around my town. 1:1 ratio. 
1





2




3







PhillyPhoton said:


> Wow, the balloon shots are really cool, all these are great....I gotta say I noticed your equipment and I saw your using the D3000, good camera but no where near top of the line... your living proof that its not the tools, its the carpender.


Its more so the lens than the camera. While the D3000 is limiting, it is doable, but a macro lens is almost a must!


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 11, 2011)

id love a tutorial on how you did the water balloons...how do you capture it at the right moment? is someone else taking the pic?


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 11, 2011)

YouTube - Stephencamyoyo's Channel

I have that video...its not really helpful. 4 second shutter speed, f/10, 200 iso. 
Had an external flash, not connected to the camera what so ever, set it to 1/32 power or 1/64 forget, but just had to time the popping and hitting the flash button =)


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you use for the off camera flash for the sb600?   you think a Nikkor 85mm micro lens. Will work


----------



## Frequency (Jan 12, 2011)

Great shots again

regards


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 12, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> What do you use for the off camera flash for the sb600?   you think a Nikkor 85mm micro lens. Will work


I hold it in my left hand, and pop the balloon with my right.  I just try to time it right. It took me about 5 balloons before I started to get hang of hitting the flash button at the right time. I dont use any sound / laser triggers. 

Thanks again Frequency


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 13, 2011)

Creative shots. Too many to cc but I enjoyed most of them.


----------



## ziggo (Jan 13, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry, hadn't noticed that there was a page two where the same questions is asked and answered.

The water balloons are wonderful, I just can't think of a way of timing the shot. How do you do that with an ordinary DSLR?


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 13, 2011)

I hate to say it. But this type thread is good for ones who are on all the time to respond. Like me I can only get on once in a while now so I just can't keep up. I'll have to skip these types and look at others posts. Sorry. There have been others I have enjoyed their work very much and would love to comment but 3 pages later 15 pictures later 5 days later, it's not worth the hassle. I'll still try. Enjoyable shots! Just the thread type has downfalls.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 13, 2011)

Stormchase said:


> I hate to say it. But this type thread is good for ones who are on all the time to respond. Like me I can only get on once in a while now so I just can't keep up. I'll have to skip these types and look at others posts. Sorry. There have been others I have enjoyed their work very much and would love to comment but 3 pages later 15 pictures later 5 days later, it's not worth the hassle. I'll still try. Enjoyable shots! Just the thread type has downfalls.


I see what you are saying, although I see my macro work as a whole, I dont think that each of my prior postings deserves its own thread. Maybe the spikey ball ones, but thats about it. 

Ziggo, dont worry about it =) I often skip the text posts too


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 13, 2011)

Great shots, especially those water shots.


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 14, 2011)

All good! I'll try to be more active too &#57431;


----------



## Drake (Jan 14, 2011)

Great, inspiring shots!


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 17, 2011)

This was pretty fun to do =)
I have 4 more on my flickr but this one is my favorite.
Enjoy =)


----------



## ChrisA (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure the last one is "sharp enough"


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 17, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Not sure the last one is "sharp enough"



hahah I have a little cut on my finger to prove it!!


----------



## n3rds3ks (Jan 18, 2011)

wow these are beautiful


----------



## Markw (Jan 18, 2011)

These are indeed great.  I love the one with the balloon.  Another flash to the left with a red/green/blue gel would give it a great look.  Something to consider.

I also love the water drops on the broken glasses.  This is something I may just have to try!

Wonderful inspiration, thank you.
Mark


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

that Liquidambar Styraciflua is amazing! I loved your water balloon shots!


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Digging the broken glass. What I like is that I thought it was water a first. Very nice! Very artistic.


----------

